
How Baby Boomers Broke America - dredmorbius
http://time.com/5280446/baby-boomer-generation-america-steve-brill/
======
Zorlag
Another article trying to spread resentment between generations.

Divide et impera!

------
TooBrokeToBeg
America seems fragile.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Democracy in general is fragile. It requires an educated electorate, a
governing system that respects that electorate, and checks and balances that
ensures a power balance regardless of participant resource allocation.

